# Enneagram Type Underlying Motives



## openedskittles

This is a resource to help those of us who are having difficulty determining our type from test results, or don't think our test results are accurate.

Since the idea of enneagram types is that they measure not just how you are inclined to behave, but your motives for why your personality is the way it is, let's discuss the true motives for each type here. Anyone is welcome to comment/correct and I'll update this post with new information when needed so it will all be in one place, side-by-side, and easily comparable. Also, I'm adding the healthy/stressed action because I found it useful.

This is meant to be _simplified for easy comparison_.
I hope it helps:

*Type 1*
*Underlying motive:* Justice, Correctness
*Strives for:* Fairness, Improvement
*When healthy:* Spontaneous, Joyful
*When stressed:* Moody, Impatient

*Type 2*
*Underlying motive:* Sincerity, Helpfulness
*Strives for:* Friendliness, Generosity
*When healthy:* Self-Nurturing, Emotionally-Aware
*When stressed:* Aggressive, Dominating

*Type 3*
*Underlying motive:* Advancement, Ambition
*Strives for:* High Status, Good Image
*When healthy:* Cooperative, Caring
*When stressed:* Disengaged, Apathetic

*Type 4*
*Underlying motive:* Expression, Individuality
*Strives for:* Creativity, Uniqueness
*When healthy:* Objective, Principled
*When stressed:* Clingy, Envious

*Type 5*
*Underlying motive:* Curiosity, Development
*Strives for:* Knowledge, Innovation
*When healthy:* Confident, Decisive
*When stressed:* Hyperactive, Scattered

*Type 6*
*Underlying motive:* Security, Trust
*Strives for:* Reliability, Commitment
*When healthy:* Relaxed, Optimistic
*When stressed:* Arrogant, Pessimistic

*Type 7*
*Underlying motive:* Freedom, Happiness
*Strives for:* Versatility, Satisfaction
*When healthy:* Focused, Fascinated
*When stressed:* Perfectionist, Critical

*Type 8*
*Underlying motive:* Control, Strength
*Strives for:* Decisiveness, Resourcefulness
*When healthy:* Warm, Caring
*When stressed:* Secretive, Fearful

*Type 9*
*Underlying motive:* Peace, Stability
*Strives for:* Acceptance, Harmony
*When healthy:* Productive, Energetic
*When stressed:* Anxious, Worried

I was really confused after taking a few different tests and getting different results.
I read that 8's are often mis-scores and learned that 1, 3, and 8 are all assertive types, and 1, 3, and 5 are all competence-oriented.
I had it narrowed down to 1, 3, 5, and 8 for sure.
Just as I was about to scratch 1 off my list, I took a test where I clearly scored 1 and decided to do even more reading instead.

I discovered that I connect so well with so many different types because any type is capable of exhibiting any behavior, but it is the underlying motives that really set them apart.

*This is about WHY people act the way they do, not HOW they act. Unfortunately, the tests are much better at measuring HOW than WHY.*

What really caught my attention was when I read that the one of the four that I least associated with had good mood/bad mood behavior nearly identical to my own.

The realizations began pouring in:
- I hate most laws, but it's not because I'm not a 1, but because I feel my justice is more correct like a 1.
- I'm assertive, but it's not because I'm an 8, it's because I want to enforce my idea of what is correct like a 1.
- My desire to be correct isn't because I'm a 3, but because I want to improve the world like a 1.
- I like to see advancement, but not for knowledge like a 5, but for improvement like a 1.

It was so difficult for me to put my finger on it because I demonstrate behavior that is typical of the other three types, and actually stray from the stereotypes associated with being a 1.

Feel free to post concerns, similar stories, theories, or your ongoing struggle for a result here.


----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic

Perhaps it is too simplified? It is still a bit focused on how rather than why. Take for example the Two. It is said they appear aggressive when stressed like Eights, but Two aggression is different from Eight aggression. Yes you have pointed out they have different motives but it is not clear here how those actions fulfil those motives.


----------



## openedskittles

The point to oversimplifying was that it would help people summarize each type into just a few words so they could see them side-by-side quickly and easily. I wanted to oversimplify because in-depth profiles are easily available and the more you have to read about each one, the more they can seem like you when they're actually not you, or seem like they aren't you when they are, because you can get tied up in details easily.

I am aware that those behaviors break away from the motives and strives for parts, but I found them helpful because it was the main thing that really caught my attention and distinguished them when I was looking at three that all seemed pretty accurate.

Btw, I can't edit the first message anymore (I guess the admin did that), but I would like to clarify that the healthy behavior is supposed to be happy behavior. Content behavior (which could also be called healthy) would be more like the stereotypical behavior for that type, and they wouldn't necessarily act like their growth point just because they are healthy.


----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic

Yes, understandable. You want this to be a starting point, likely a better one than actual tests. I think it is fine actually, just that I've mentioned the issue.

It's a shame you can't edit the OP because One isn't part of the Assertive Style. Seven is the other in that group. Unless you mean assertive in the colloquial sense, or just that you really identify with that style anyway?

This brings to mind that the Styles/Triads/Groups could also be a good tool for comparison. Do you think they could be simplified for easy reference here like you have for the Integration and Disintergration directions? You could use them as a basis for a general description. For example One is composed (Instinct style), perfectionistic (Compliant style), virtuous (Competent style), zealous (Frustration style).

EDIT: on second thought, the significance of the styles may be lost in translating them to one word forms and would potentially exacerbate the issue.


----------



## openedskittles

MellowMarcello told me they were externally aggressive, so I assumed that meant assertive. I actually only know of a couple of the triads and would like to learn more about them. Perhaps a thread on groupings is in order.


----------



## 480

The energy borrowed from other types in times of health and stress will always be kind of like a shadow of the real thing.

A 2's anger and assertiveness wont have the depth and feel to it that an 8 does. Nor will the generosity of a healthy 8 ever be quite what a 2 does naturally. 

The reasons for the "borrowed" behaviors are also different. A 2 is helpful because they are driven by a need to be needed. It is how they validate their usefulness and feel worthy of love. 8's help out because everything is right in their world, and they have strength to spare.

Like some people will hunt down some cleaning supplies, and go to work on their house... making it **** and span. Others just happened to have a sponge in their hands, and there's a spot on the wall... might as well get it while I'm standing here.
Both are cleaning... but it just isnt the same.


----------



## openedskittles

This is true. I guess I would just take those out (if I still had the ability to edit the first post), because I'm trying to focus on non-behavioral things after all. Perhaps I could include a single word to summarize the growth and stress that demonstrates the change in motive more than the change in behavior.


----------



## 480

Well.... even with a motives based typing system, those motives will generate certain behavior. Don't shy away from the behavior... find out the motive behind it.

As I said before a 2 needs to be needed. An 8 helps because they are strong enough to do so and have nothing better to do.
Both are helping... but the behavior can be a gateway to the motive and the differences in the types.


----------



## openedskittles

I guess a super-summarized behavioral comparison could be helpful, but it seems every type profile you find on the internet is mostly a behavior summary of varying length to begin with. I mean the idea is good, it could be as helpful as the motives to people who have a hard time asking themselves why, but I'm just judging the motives as more helpful because my personal search left me confused while examining behavior.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I try and avoid the type 4 'when stressed'. I don't like those qualities in anyone, especially in me, since I don't like it when people get clingy on me or envious about me.


----------



## Ungweliante

I think a lot of problems arise when you really try to set just one type for yourself. I think nowadays in terms of tritypes. Look here: Enneagram Tritype

There has been a lot of thinking over if I'm 4 or 7. I have equal scores in them. My enneagram tritype is 4-7-9. I would say that I express all of them in different circumstances. Personality is not just black or white. Nor is the past which colours our characters :happy:


----------



## openedskittles

Ungweliante said:


> I think a lot of problems arise when you really try to set just one type for yourself. I think nowadays in terms of tritypes. Look here: Enneagram Tritype
> 
> There has been a lot of thinking over if I'm 4 or 7. I have equal scores in them. My enneagram tritype is 4-7-9. I would say that I express all of them in different circumstances. Personality is not just black or white. Nor is the past which colours our characters :happy:


Awesome. I guess I'd call myself a 1-3-8 then... or maybe 1-3-5 actually.


----------



## Rekka

Wow, I can relate to lots of these, and am having a hard time picking out which is my core motive.  I took one test and got 6, 5, 9, 3, 4, 1, 2, 8, 7 as the result, with 5/9 tied, 3/4 tied, and 2/8 tied.

It's interesting, because I can see me as 6, 5, 3, 1, 7, or 9 according to the descriptions on this board. How do you narrow them down? I looked at the boards in this forum, but I'm still quite new to the Enneagram.


----------



## MellowMarcello

Rekka said:


> Wow, I can relate to lots of these, and am having a hard time picking out which is my core motive.  I took one test and got 6, 5, 9, 3, 4, 1, 2, 8, 7 as the result, with 5/9 tied, 3/4 tied, and 2/8 tied.
> 
> It's interesting, because I can see me as 6, 5, 3, 1, 7, or 9 according to the descriptions on this board. How do you narrow them down? I looked at the boards in this forum, but I'm still quite new to the Enneagram.


Have you read any enneagram books?


----------



## Rekka

No, not so far. Maybe I'll check my library once I go home this summer.


----------



## openedskittles

A couple things that I did that helped me narrow it down were to ask myself why I have the values I do and think back to my childhood and what I wanted.

I think my political views ultimately come down to what do we have the right to do and I'm often firm about keeping boundaries and goals I've set. When I was younger I got upset when people made false assumptions or when they cheated in games. These boiled down to the same motives and things type 1s strive for.

If that doesn't help, try something else that really helped me narrow it down, look at the growth and stress points for the types in question. When I'm stressed I get very impatient and cranky, when I'm relaxed I'm happy and playful. It was spot on for type 1, the closest thing I had seen.


----------



## Rekka

True. Well, looking at just that second point you've made, I can eliminate 7 and probably 1.

When I was a kid I wasn't a type 3, but I feel that I am now at times, same goes for 5.

Guess 6 and 9 relate more since they're values I've had since I was a kid (although I'm not very optimistic or energetic now). *shrug*

Thanks for the suggestions. =]


----------



## openedskittles

Rekka said:


> True. Well, looking at just that second point you've made, I can eliminate 7 and probably 1.
> 
> When I was a kid I wasn't a type 3, but I feel that I am now at times, same goes for 5.
> 
> Guess 6 and 9 relate more since they're values I've had since I was a kid (although I'm not very optimistic or energetic now). *shrug*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. =]


I've read that 3s, 6s, and 9s often have difficulty finding their type. I think it's normal for most types to mis-score 3 because they strive for goals, while 3s strive for achievement to improve their image. It's tricky because you really have to ask yourself why about everything to get to the root of it.

Btw, I know an ISTP who I introduced Enneagram to (in the real world) who originally thought she was a 3, but we both ended up thinking 9 was a much better fit a couple days later when re-examining it.


----------



## Rekka

Interesting. Did you use any books or did you just help the ISTP talk through it to see which one fit better?


----------



## openedskittles

Rekka said:


> Interesting. Did you use any books or did you just help the ISTP talk through it to see which one fit better?


We just talked though it. I know her really well, so I guess it just took some help from someone close to put her finger on it.


----------



## Rekka

I see. Well, I might search for some books at the library anyway just to see what happens.


----------



## openedskittles

I actually kind of like the test at SimilarMinds. Even if it's not the most involved, I like the way it's conducted and am satisfied with the results:
Free Enneagram Word Test

Type 1 Perfectionism |||||||||||||||||| 74%
Type 2 Helpfulness |||||| 22%
Type 3 Image Focus |||||||||||||||||| 78%
Type 4 Hypersensitivity |||||| 26%
Type 5 Detachment |||||||||||||||||| 74%
Type 6 Anxiety |||||||||||| 42%
Type 7 Adventurousness |||||||||||||| 54%
Type 8 Aggressiveness |||||||||||||||||| 78%
Type 9 Calmness |||||||||||||||| 66%

I think I can assume the 8 is a result of being an ENTJ, but 1 - 3 - 5 is the competency group, so I'm probably one of those. I do appreciate an image and value independence and knowledge, but simply because those are part of the ideal that I strive for as a number 1. My wing is 9, because it was the highest (outside of the four mentioned) and because 2 is definitely not me.


----------



## thehigher

I'm can feel that I am going to become obsessed with the Enneagram model as soon as I nail down Mbti.


----------



## Deagalman

thehigher said:


> I'm can feel that I am going to become obsessed with the Enneagram model as soon as I nail down Mbti.


 
Get obsessed with Psychology next. Then, you can pretend you are doing the world a favor by destroying the lives of the innocent.  Your future is bright. Just believe in your bullshit.


----------



## thehigher

Deagalman said:


> Get obsessed with Psychology next. Then, you can pretend you are doing the world a favor by destroying the lives of the innocent.  Your future is bright. Just believe in your bullshit.


What are you talking about?

Alright let's break this up. 

How is getting obsessed with Psychology going to destroy the lives of the innocent?

What bullshit?


----------



## amberheadlights

Ungweliante said:


> I think a lot of problems arise when you really try to set just one type for yourself. I think nowadays in terms of tritypes. Look here: Enneagram Tritype
> 
> There has been a lot of thinking over if I'm 4 or 7. I have equal scores in them. My enneagram tritype is 4-7-9. I would say that I express all of them in different circumstances. Personality is not just black or white. Nor is the past which colours our characters :happy:


I think the tritype is too much for someone that's new to the enneagram. A lot of people don't understand the fundamental distinctions between types, and/or have read very little of the literature, then delve into the tritype. This creates a lot of problems though. First, a lot of what people see as their tritype is better accounted for by basic similarities between the types, e.g. "look alikes." Social fours and/or 4w3s can often look like seven, but the cognitive style and underlying passion of each is quite different. Someone that doesn't really grasp, say, the "charlatan" personality of seven and just sees the more hypomanic traits of seven listed on most e-sites, recognize they have these, but also see themselves as having the melancholy qualities of four, might then conclude they a 4-7-x "tritype." Even if we assume the validity of the tritype, this could lead to a lot of mistyping due to a limited understanding of the system. 

Another problem is that the Fauvres' work on tritype is pretty new. It just was made public last summer, and to the best of my knowledge, none of the published enneagram authors have come out in support of it yet. It originally came out of Ichazo's trifix theory, which was based on the idea that we have three fixations, but the Fauvres' modifications were different enough that they were asked to call it a different name so as not to be confused with Ichazo's theory. From what I've read of their research in the past (in particular, the booklet they self-published on the results of their enneastyle test), I got the impression it was...less than rigorous...so I personally would be hesitant to adopt the tritype theory without getting detailed information on their methodology. 

There does seem to be something to at least the idea of a tri_fix_, though I don't think in quite the manner that the Fauvres lay out. Still, even with such a thing, the issues, the core passions and fixations of the type take a _really_ long time to work through. I' ve been into the enneagram for two years, read pretty much all the major books on the subject and had a series of phone sessions with one of the enneagram authors, and I'm still working out all the ways I experience the subtlety of my type and how it impacts my life. I think getting into any of the tri-type/fix theories too early on is too much for most people. Instead of exploring those fixations, they'll get overwhelmed and default into making it an identity (the "I can't find a girlfriend because I'm a triple withdrawn"/"he's so hardworking because he's a 1-3-6" trap).


----------



## Pablonuts25

Rekka said:


> Wow, I can relate to lots of these, and am having a hard time picking out which is my core motive.  I took one test and got 6, 5, 9, 3, 4, 1, 2, 8, 7 as the result, with 5/9 tied, 3/4 tied, and 2/8 tied.
> 
> It's interesting, because I can see me as 6, 5, 3, 1, 7, or 9 according to the descriptions on this board. How do you narrow them down? I looked at the boards in this forum, but I'm still quite new to the Enneagram.


 
Wow, are you 12?


----------



## Rekka

Pablonuts25 said:


> Wow, are you 12?


Why do you ask? (And fyi I'm not.) That statement has an obvious negative connotation. Anyway, that reply was from quite a bit ago...since then I've decided my type is 6.


----------



## Neon Knight

Ungweliante said:


> There has been a lot of thinking over if I'm 4 or 7. I have equal scores in them. My enneagram tritype is 4-7-9. I would say that I express all of them in different circumstances. Personality is not just black or white. Nor is the past which colours our characters :happy:


Wow! Someone else with a 749 combination


----------



## unico

I am a 4 and had been pretty confident about that from the beginning, years ago when I was first introduced to the enneagram. However, I also experience a lot of 1 and 2 traits. I read that healthy 4's emulate 1's and unhealthy 4's emulate 2's, so that might be part of it. I can definitely be clingy when I'm not doing well, which is annoying and a problem (fortunately my boyfriend tolerates it). I am rarely, rarely manipulative, but also if I'm doing bad I can seek to win people's affections/dedication to me by helping them excessively, trying to solve all their problems that they want help with (forming codependent relationships), and buying gifts. i can be a perfectionist like a 1. Though my boyfriend is a 1 and isn't usually a perfectionist (though he has OCD and is perfectionist about some things). 

I can relate to the concept of a tritype and believe I am 4w3>1w2>6w5. I do relate to some qualities of phobic 6's, too. I also have anxiety disorders that could exacerbate that relating.


----------



## TaylorS

Until I understood the basis of the types in basic fears and primal fixations I typed myself all over the Enneagram except for 7 and 8. I know know that I am a 6w5, with a basic fear involving trust and security.


----------



## Sayonara

I disagree with Type 2s at their worst being aggressive and dominant. I get nitpicky but for the most part it presents itself as extreme moodiness which is a Type 1.

Then again, I am a 1 wing.


----------



## RainSage

So, am I to trust that the OP is up to date an fairly accurate? Because, if it is, this makes this a whole lot easier. I was told I can rule out type 6 because I've got Complex PTSD and possible Generalized Anxiety Disorder, though my best friend swears I fit type six. I never would have fit type six, though, as a child. I am really hoping for guidance but I don't really know where I need guidance. This enneagram stuff is complex. Any info would be nice, just to get a new thought going so, here goes:

I fit a mix of these and all I am aiming to do is eliminate at least half (which I have thanks to this post). So, now, I am fumbling around with the rest. In look at these, I am a bit confused how to proceed. With Type 1 I fit the underlying motive of justice and correctness and striving for fairness and improvement. I seem to literally swing from spontaneous and Joyful to moody and impatient, from time to time but, its not really an indicator of healthy or unhealthy states, just mood. Note, I have been described as the "ethics queen" but, I just really adhere, naturally, to all the virtues. I kind of have an innate sense for things. I have no idea if this is type 1 stuff, btw.

I resonate well with the description of Type 5 here but, not anywhere else. I am definitely motivated by curiosity and [self]-development, strive for knowledge and am extremely innovation/problem solver. I can be confident and decisive when healthy and hyperactive [hyper-vigilant] and scattered when unhealthy. This is NOT a mood but an actual indicator of well-being. I tend to observe, analyze and conceptualize. Again, no idea if this is a "type" thing.

I fit type 6, as I stated, but, not the "unhealthy attributes". Its more like the type 6 _IS_ my unhealthy attribute, overall, which comes off appearing fine to everyone else. 

Lastly, type 9 fits in that I long for peace and stability, and when its gone I have anxiety. I strive for acceptance and harmony but within a context. I want to be accepted, I want others to be more accepting of each other and I want to be more accepting of the things I have no power over. Basically, I want harmony and balance within what_ I _discern as allowable or acceptable, lmao. Oh geesh. I am always seemingly contradicting myself... (Did I mention that my contradictions start to make sense the more you get to know me, lol.)

To add to this, I have an "internal landscape" that is much like the weather. Sometimes its sunny, sometimes its stormy but it is always propelling me one direction or an other. I try to mitigate, or otherwise defuse, "storms" through cognitive reasoning and processing. Now, on that note, can someone give me a link that define the core, center, objective, harmonic and hornevian stuff, please 

Edit: Oh and I am VERY passionate and tend towards artistic and creative ... not sure how that fits in.


----------



## Kito

Everyone on the Enneagram forum should be required to read this thread!


----------



## jbradnidom

Oh wow...thank you so much for this!
Very clear. 4w5 sp variant. Now I understand woot.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Works for me. I relate to the Type 3 portrait the most.


----------



## Tater Tot

I relate more to 9 with this one. :laughing: Sometimes I don't even know why I go by 3


----------



## Bricolage

Sidewalk Balloonatic said:


> Perhaps it is too simplified? It is still a bit focused on how rather than why. Take for example the Two. It is said they appear aggressive when stressed like Eights, but Two aggression is different from Eight aggression. Yes you have pointed out they have different motives but it is not clear here how those actions fulfil those motives.


That's a frivolous point because people can still identify their type with the provided information.


----------



## thegirlcandance

I love how you simplified this and broke it down to a simple description of each type and explain each type's integration easy. I wish I saw this sooner long BEFORE I dove into reading all these Enneagram books and going through information online. I think I would've more clearly seen myself as a 9 without question from the very beginning. That describes when I'm happy versus when I'm stressed to the T.

... and I do agree, that EVERYBODY should read this thread!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@openedskittles

a nice idea, but a bit too simplistic. the behaviors of healthy/unhealthy types don't translate that cleanly into the types they're connected to



> Type 2
> Underlying motive: *belonging/friendship, admiration*
> Strives for: Friendliness, Generosity
> When healthy: Self-Nurturing, Emotionally-Aware
> When stressed: Aggressive, Dominating





> Type 6
> Underlying motive: Security, Trust
> Strives for: Reliability, *consistancy*
> When healthy: Relaxed, Optimistic
> When stressed: Arrogant, Pessimistic *and/or paranoid, cowardly and reactive*





> Type 7
> Underlying motive: Freedom, Happiness
> Strives for: Versatility, Satisfaction
> When healthy: Focused, Fascinated
> When stressed: *entitled, demanding, delusional*, Critical *of others*





> Type 8
> Underlying motive: Control, Strength
> Strives for: Decisiveness, Resourcefulness
> When healthy: Warm, Caring, *emotionally open*
> When stressed: *antisocial, violent, Machiavellian *


PS: thank you for not associating independence with type 8 (it's correlated with many other types as well)


----------

